# Cs 1.6 + XL2410T



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Hi ich habe heute meinen Monitor von BenQ erhalten und zwar den XL2410T. ICh hab jetzt nur folgendes problem wenn ich in cs 1.6 gehe wo ich mit der Auflösung 800 x 600 spiele, hab ich oben + unten sowie rechts + links schwarze balken. Das Problem ist das die Auflösung nur in einem bild von 800 x 600 angezeigt wird und nicht auf den vollen Monitor "gestreckt" wird. Ich hab eine geforce 570 gtx bei der ich die "integrierte skalierung der Anzeige" verwende. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen wie ich das Bild auf den kompletten Monitor "strecke" ? Ich würde gerne die Auflösung von 800 x 600 beibehalten ! Vertikale Synchronisierung ist aus !


----------



## HeaDCorE (7. März 2011)

Warum willst du denn die 800 x 600 auflösung behalten ?!
Du hast doch nen Full HD Monitor xD
MfG


----------



## b00gie (7. März 2011)

hm eigentlich ist es genau so richtig, wie es bei dir ist... Denn dein Monitor hat nur eine native Auflösung, die du auch nicht ändern solltest, weil es dann mehr oder weniger beschi**en aussieht. Also wird CS in 800*600 dargestellt, jedoch in einem Frame, damit dein Monitor in der nativen Auflösung bleibt...


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

weil ich damit am besten treffe. Bitte back to topic !
Aber es muss doch irgendwo eine einstellung sein mit der ich die 800 x 600 auf meinem monitor komplett anzeigen lassen kann. ob das beschissen aussieht oder nicht kann ich ja dann entscheiden


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Florian0706 schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn die 800 x 600 auflösung behalten ?!
> Du hast doch nen Full HD Monitor xD
> MfG


 
Es gibt viele Spieler, die auch bei größeren Monitoren mit 800x600 besser spielen können als mit FullHD Auflösung(finde ich auch^^).

Das Problem mit den Balken hab ich auch. Habe aber noch keine richtige Lösung gefunden. Wenn du aber mal versuchen willste ine Lösung zu finden dann google mal nach "Schwedenbalken".


----------



## robbe (7. März 2011)

Ist das nicht irgendwie blöd, wenn eine 4:3 Auflösung auf 16:9 gestreckt wird? Da würd ich doch lieber mit den Rändern leben, anstatt ein verzerrtes Bild zu haben. Oder du stellst einfach eine Auflösung ein, die deinem Seitenverhältnis entspricht, da hast du dann sogar noch ein erweitertes Sichtfeld.


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Ich will aber nicht das erweiterte Sichtfeld geschweigedenn eine höhere Auflösung . Ich möchte bitte eine Lösung für das Problem und keine Ausweichlösung ^^


----------



## HeaDCorE (7. März 2011)

Hast ja ne Nvidia : (
Bei Ati gibt es unter dem Punkt Bildschirm irgendwo die Funktion strecken.
Gruß


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Bisherige Lösungen :


Auflösung ändern
Ati Karte kaufen
Mit schwarzen Balken spielen





Kommt schon  ich brauch echt mal hilfe ^^


----------



## HeaDCorE (7. März 2011)

So Hoffe ich kann dir hiermit helfen.
NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung>Anzeige>Flachbildschirm-Skalierung ändern>NVIDIA-Skalierung verwenden.


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Leider nicht 

Suggested Monitor resolution sagt er mir immer wenn ich ins spiel gehe 1920 x 1080. Aber der Rand ist leider immer noch auf allen 4 Seiten


----------



## HeaDCorE (7. März 2011)

Schade : /


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

kannst du das nicht am Monitor selbst einstellen???


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

ja also ich mein bei meinem Monitor konnte ich im OSD einstellen, wie er die ankommenden Signale skalieren soll...

so wird bei mir zwar das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten, aber das ganze dann auf die komplette Höhe gestreckt


----------



## s1d (7. März 2011)

Ja beim Monitor kann ich das einstellen danke erste verbesserung. Trotzdem regelt der das dann auf wide rauf ohne nen kleinen schwarzen rand


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

das kann aber sein dass es der Monitor schlicht nicht unterstützt, da hast du dann leider Pech gehabt


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2011)

hmmm morgen sollte meiner ankommen da kann Ich ja mal ein wenig umherspielen und vlt finde ich ja ne Lösung die dich glücklich macht 

mfg Ceres


----------



## PolzeR (15. März 2011)

hi, ich spiele selber sehr viel cs 1.6 (aber eben mit dem so genannten "schwedenrand" ^^) auf dem 120hz monitor 2233Z von samsung

deiner ist doch ein 120 herz monitor oder? willst du cs auch in 120 herz spielen? ich denke 100 wären besser weil man ja normalerweise mit 100 fps spielt. hast du bei den cs start optionen eine frequenz vorgegeben? wenn nicht würde ich mal bei steam rechtsklick auf cs ----> Properties -> set launch options und da eingeben "-freq 100".

bei mir würde dadurch das bild soweit gestreckt dass es wenigstens die komplette höhe des bildschirms ausnutzt aber an der seite den schwedenrand lässt.

und dazu natürlich die schon vorgeschlagene einstellung in der nvidia systemsteuerung


> NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung>Anzeige>Flachbildschirm-Skalierung ändern>NVIDIA-Skalierung verwenden.


----------



## Blackburn (7. August 2011)

hi

ich helfe euch gerne
habe auch den Monitor

für ausgefülltes bild bei 800x600 folgendes einstellen:

In den Grafikkarten Optionen am Desktop (hab eine nvidia) müsst ihr im Menüpunkt "Desktop Größe und Position" auf dem ersten Raster "Skalierung" auf VOLL klicken. Weiter unten bitte noch auswählen: Skalierung vornehmen mit "Anzeige" damit diese sich um die Darstellung kümmert und nicht die Karte.

Dann weiter,
unten auf dem Bildschirm habt ihr ja die Knöpfe
der DRITTE von RECHTS verändert die Skalierung, dies ermöglicht euch folgendes

bei VOLL wird 800x600 auf dem ganzen Bildschirm dargestellt, OHNE schwarze Balken
wenn ihr weiter drückt, dann kommt 800x600 mit Balken NUR auf den Seiten, bis hin zu ECHTEN 800x600, dann gibts noch 19" 21" usw.

hoffe ich konnte helfen 

hf


----------

